# Funny..



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2001)

I was watching a kids kung fu class a while back.  Kids were doing some warm ups, and some kicks.  1 poor kid, their "slippers" were a little too big.  Instructor had them doing a forward kick, and the poor kids slipper became a projectile weapon....perfect targeting too....

I think it can be said the instructor failed his "cup check" that day.  

Bet he was glad they didn't do their warmups wearing streetwear.

:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

Crushing Hammer. Groin shot. Firts time I ever learned it the instructor forgot to wear his cup. Luckily for him there I was the only one in the class. Rolling around on the ground, I thought he was going to show me some groundwork maybe...
:erg:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2001)

"Ah Grashoper...You here see ancient asian art of Ah! Muy Balz"

It easy system...1 move, many many variations....

:rofl: 


Gee...I hope the test fee is low.:shrug:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 19, 2001)

My instructor was a sadist.  He wouldn't ask if you were wearing a cup or not.  One of two things would happen:

1) He'd demonstrate a technique on you that featured a groin strike.  If you weren't wearing a cup, you either ran, or you played fetus for a while 

2) He'd walk down the like, lightly backhanding people in the groin, just enough to tap a cup to see if one was present.  If you were wearing a cup, you heard a light thump and that was it.  If you weren't wearing a cup :erg: 

Since I'm training with a bunch of TKD people now, I'm not too worried about it.  If I were to spar with my instructor again, or some of the fine people on this board, I'd be making a quick run to my sports store!

Cthulhu


----------



## kickyou (Mar 22, 2002)

At tournaments at the beginning of the sparring matches when you are checking the gear of the 2 people I always tap their groin to see if there is a cup.More than once there has not been one these guys can move real fast when they see the hand coming to their groin.Of course they have an incentive to move quickly.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *1 poor kid, their "slippers" were a little too big.  Instructor had them doing a forward kick, and the poor kids slipper became a projectile weapon*



This is why our teacher told us to buy shoes that lace up, so you can tighten them.  The slip on shoes can be too easily kicked off your feet.


----------



## kickyou (Apr 6, 2002)

Why wear the slipper shoes at all.I personally think they look ridiculous.And what is their purpose any way?


----------



## disciple (Apr 7, 2002)

At my school, we wear ankle support outside the shoes  partly to support the ankle and partly to keep the shoes on 

salute

:asian:


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

lol

:EG:


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Nobodies that Dumb!


----------

